# 53lb Dolphin VIDEO aboard HIGH COTTON



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

The pics were posted after the trip. Here is an edited video done by Tom Pace deckhand on the HIGH COTTON. Thanks to Tom for a great job with the camera and editing and Shawn the other deckhand and excellent gaffer. Enjoy, I sure did.



Michael Lyons


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Link does not work.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

great video and very good patience by the guy on the gaff.........good job

copy and paste the link in the browser and it works fine....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (7/22/2009)*Link does not work.


+1


----------



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

i know one thing about tom pace.... hes cocky


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/22/2009)*great video and very good patience by the guy on the gaff.........good job
> 
> copy and paste the link in the browser and it works fine....


copy and paste and still no work for me


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dand...its not working anymore......it was last night


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

real funny brian...regardless, here is another link http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9ybt9_53-bull-dolphin-caught-aboard-high it was a great trip...


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

That was a great video.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the video - great patience on a big fish with light tackle.

Matt


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

That was a fun trip! Thanks for the video, Tom.:clap


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent camera and editing work. I wish I had video's made like this all the time.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice!! never caught one that big before. stud!


----------

